# HobbytownUSA Boardman Opens indoor Carpet track



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Located at 590 East Western Reserve Park, Boardman
330-629-9433
40x80 carpet oval and offroad course set up for first couple of weeks.

First Annual Founders Race
Trophy Race April 19-20, 2008
Cash prizes for first place in all A-mains
Saturday, April 19th 
On Road 
1/10 tc stock 
1/10 tc 19t 
1/10 tc open 
1/12 stock 
1/12 19t 
1/12 open 
1/18 open
1/18 stock

Sunday, April 20th
Off-Road
4wd open
2wd Buggy Open
2wd Truck Stock
2wd Truck Open
1/18 open


Fees: $20 for first class and $12 for second
3 qualifiers and main.

Trophy Race Hours
Doors open at 10am. Racing starts at 12:30pm
Open practice TC friday. Off road Saturday night

Weekly Racing Hours
Monday-Friday 5pm to 10pm
Saturday 10am to 10pm
Sunday Noon to 6pm

$5 practice fees
Free practice fridays.
Point series to start shortly.


Outdoor track 55 x 125 to be open shortly weather permitting !


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

any pictures? - Also what is the zip - the address above is listed in Y-Town on mapquest.


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Here are some pictures...more to come.*

The track is 40x80, pits space for 30 going to 40, vending, stands, 36inch drivers stand and Hobbystore......we have had some good compliments but the only way we are going to get any better is hear from You!

Oh ya..zip is 44512


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

you just running on road or oval too ?? is it ozite carpet ?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

So tell us, who will be the race director ? what rules are you running by ? NORCAR ? ROAR ? Or the old ARCOR ? 

What has been your best lap times ? is it Ozite ? What traction compound do you allow ? What timing system will you be using ? 

How many min. are each class ? 

 What is the Prize payout $$$$$$ Let us know so I can see if I would like to come out and play


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

briano_72 said:


> you just running on road or oval too ?? is it ozite carpet ?


Yes it's ozite carpet. On Road race nights are Tuesday, Oval Wednesday and sunday is Off road.


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

Great Job on that Oval.!

Let's see.
Jim Stiles will be the Race Director
Governed by ROAR
Yes it's OZITE....
Corally Jack the Gripper
AMB system recognizes personal transponders
$150 plus trophies
Qualifiers are 5minutes, Main's 8minutes.

Hope I didn't miss anything


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Track looks nice Guys. It's a little over 100 miles for Me so I think week night racing is not going to work for Me.
Hope it goes well :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

chase67 said:


> Great Job on that Oval.!
> 
> Let's see.
> Jim Stiles will be the Race Director
> ...


Cool I will work on getting my 1/12th scale together, Not that I am any good but its all about having fun :hat:


----------



## FNlewis (Jan 3, 2008)

Bud,I am about 2 miles from Hobby Towns track. And Speedway slots & Hobby is an hour and a half door to door for me.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Ok thanks !!!!


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

FNlewis said:


> Bud,I am about 2 miles from Hobby Towns track. And Speedway slots & Hobby is an hour and a half door to door for me.


Is that Kevin?


----------



## JRS (Apr 6, 2007)

FNlewis said:


> Bud,I am about 2 miles from Hobby Towns track. And Speedway slots & Hobby is an hour and a half door to door for me.


soon lewis soon.lol


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I was at theTrack today. Nicely done. If you get busy you might need more pit space. The only problem for me is that an hour and a half is too much for me to travel these days. Hope everything works out for you guys.


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

Donald Deutsch said:


> I was at theTrack today. Nicely done. If you get busy you might need more pit space. The only problem for me is that an hour and a half is too much for me to travel these days. Hope everything works out for you guys.


Don thanks for the compliments. We opened with 22 pits and plan to take that to 40 within the week. We are trying and the only way we will get any better is listening....so keep the comments coming.

Thanks


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

*Oval Tournament*

Hobbytown Raceway, Boardman, Ohio will hold an Oval Competition on May 17th. Flyer will be posted this weekend. You can contact the track from 5 pm till 10 pm Mon-Fri. 10-10 Saturdays and 12-6 on Sundays.

We are looking to add the 13.5 BRL class, and possibly the 10.5 BRL for truck if there is enough interest.
Classes will be:
1/10 4 cell Nascar (27T)
1/10 4 cell Truck Stock (27T)
1/12 open
1/18 open
Slider (Stock) 1400 batteries allowed

Cash pay out "A" Mains
$75.00 First
$50.00 Second
$25.00 Third
Pre-registration entry fee $20.00
$25.00 day of the race.
Stay tuned! Any Questions call 330-629-9433
Kid

BRP'ers are welcomed!


----------



## BRhodes (Feb 13, 2007)

I would be interested in a BRL 13.5 class if offered. Track looks nice. Keep us posted. Thanks. Bob Rhodes

You might want to post something over on the Oval section too about this race. Just a thought.


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

im sure alot of our pittsburgh group would make it if there was a 13.5 class.


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

*13.5 class has been added!*

Ok, Quick note to let you 13.5 guys know that we will run the class!
I am not sure how your run the bodies, so the class will be 13.5 brushless w/4600 batts. We will be adding an EDM class and will only run the 1/12 in stock class.

The 1/18's will have a stock and open Class. 
We need 4 or more stock sliders to run the class, so please let me know if you are planning to run this class

New Flyer will be posted tomorrow. For more info or directions just email me.
Thanks Again!
Kid


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

*Oval racing event!*

Good Morning ! Just a quick post to let everyone know that the offical classes and pay-out schedule is posted in the Oval Racing Event thread!
I will post the flyer HERE later today! 
See Ya Racing!!
Kid
Please use the poll to let us know the classes you will be running in!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

*Oval Competition*

Directlion and inquiries, please call 330-629-9433,


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

*Pre-registration*

Hobbytown will honor all entries on the "Poll" as Pre-registered.
You may contact the track or store to pre-register at the numbers posted below!
Thanks!
Kid

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=218889


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I don't think I will be out. The weather this week looks like it will cut into things I have to do. Plus the price of Gas is a killer !!!!


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

Bud!
Thanks for the update. We will miss the "Master". Hope to see you soon.
Kid


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

What are the rules for BRP? stock motors? brushless? 4 cell? 6 cell?


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

*brp rules*

The BRP class will be ran under BRP super stock rules! PLEASE DON'T EVEN THINK OF BRUSHLESS AT THIS TIME!! LOL!! This may come in the near future!
We will run 3 / 5 min heats -- 10 min Main
Cars should be 4 cell super 370 motor Min 10-t-pinion & 45-t-spur.
Thanks Bud!!
Kid


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

*BRP rules submitted by jscycles*

Rules most tracks are following. 
Stock class>> 1/18th BRP cars only SC18 / SC18 V2, SC18V2M. 4 cell 2/3 A cells. We will be running stock car bodies this summer
season , the rear must not be cut higher that the lower portion of rear bumper, NO holes or vents allowed in rear. Rear spoiler may be
added max 1 1/4 “ tall from rear trunk deck. Ball bearings in fronts only, BRP wheels only, Associated #21210 motor there will be a Max
pinion size of 10 tooth and a Min spur gear size of 45 tooth We will also enforce a $15.00 claiming rule for this class on motors. After a
run, anyone in the stock class may claim a motor from the stock class(first come first served must go thru Bud) after paying $15.00 to the racer that is running the motor. It will be pulled at that time and given to the person claiming it.

Super stock > 4 Cell 2/3 A cells with the 370 motor ONLY the Associated #21210 super 370 will be allowed. This motor has a flat
on the shaft so We will be able to tell!! Bud will have some or You can purchase at any hobby shop. Motor claim will be $15.00. Same rules as stock except for the body. All bodies must be BRP#264 COT with the wing that comes with the body wing must be run. Gearing is open any gear ratio can be used.Rear must be enclosed and trimmed no higher than the bottom of rear bumper.

BRP Pro Stock>> all rules same as the stock class. Motors allowed 300/370 size and brushless allowed on 4 cell. BRP stock motors as in stock class can run 6 cell. Pro stock bodies can be stock car or outlaw wedge with 1 1/14" tall spoiler. Wings are allowed only the 1/18th BRP wing.

How many BRP's agree to the Super Stock rules? Can the body be a stock-car not necessary the COT? For our first time, I would like to wave the motor claim rule, unless you ALL agree to appoint a person to enforce it. Should the gearing be open/as opposed to the Max pinion size of 10 tooth and a Min spur gear size of 45 tooth?

Please let me know before Friday! 
Thanks jscycles, 
Kid


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

So any BRPer's going out for this race? Davon >> I think they run sliders


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> Davon >> I think they run sliders


I KNOW...IF YOU LOOK AT THE POLL THERE IS ONLY ONE VOTE UNDER THE SLIDERS...CAN YOU GUESS WHO THAT WAs


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok BRP'ers!! Here is the final decision on your class! We will follow the Super Stock rules, and allow any Nascar body/COT body's. 4 CELLS, 370 MOTORS-There will NOT BE ANY GEARING RESTRICTIONS! 5 MIN QUALIFIERS-(3) AND 10 MIN MAIN.

First class fee is $25.00 / $20 if you are listed on the poll by 4:30 pm, tomorrow-Friday the 16th.

Second class fee is $15.00- listed on the poll or not.
Any additional class fee is $10.00.

Thanks to all who have assisted in this event.
Kid


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I wish I could go !!!! $$ to win I think that is the future :thumbsup: 
Keep us filled in on how it went.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

BudBartos said:


> I wish I could go !!!! $$ to win I think that is the future :thumbsup:
> Keep us filled in on how it went.


Maybe $50.00 worth of gas and a 5 gallon can to put it all in!!!:freak::thumbsup:


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

lol forget the can just put it in the tank lol


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

How did the race turn out?


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

Don;
We had 25 entries, and 5 in BRP! We got to see the 13.5 brushless Nascar, which is too fast for me!! Glad to be inside with the weather, but we managed to keep the burgers and dogs dry! 
There are going to be stories on the BRP final, I didn't see them crossing the finish line, but it was .03 sec's between 1st and 2nd. What a neet class of racing!!
Might have to start a "EASTERN DIVISION". 
Kid


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

*Sunday Oval*

JW,
Well, I try to keep my 2 cents (in case anyone ask me for it!) and it seems your 2 cents, just bought me working Sundays!! LOL!!!!!
Thanks!! Yea ! Thanks a whole bunch!!! 
( I got to quite this smilie addiction!)

You ask for it, you got it!!!! Oval Sunday's it is!!!! Wed. Practice!
If I can get it organisied for some kind of points, I will.

(space open to edit thread #)

Because I can't figure out how to remove the poll on this thread, I will post on the "Home" thread and then post it here!
Thanks again!
Kid


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

So Who won the BRP class?? and Who was second ??


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

It was the rookie,over the pro. Kevin Lewis, edged out Howard Kemery, by the .03 margin. I didn't see the "malay" at the line, it happened before I could turn to see it, but Howard had him dead in his sights!! Great racing!!!
Kid


----------



## JW#62 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Sun Racin*



Kid Kahuna said:


> JW,
> Well, I try to keep my 2 cents (in case anyone ask me for it!) and it seems your 2 cents, just bought me working Sundays!! LOL!!!!!
> Thanks!! Yea ! Thanks a whole bunch!!!
> ( I got to quite this smilie addiction!)
> ...


Kid SORRY about that... NOT
I will be there to race. Now we
need some Ohio 13.5s???
JW#62


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Did Frank Peachock run in that race ?
I know this track is in his back yard


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

you may want to see how many guys plan on making it on sundays, before you jump into right away. lots of guys take a break in the summer. i think it will work real well in the winter. with us pittsburgh guys anyway. but right now may be hard to get a croud during a weekend in summer. i know alot of us will be there in the winter, but id hate to see a poor summer program kill the track before the next season starts !!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Are the Boardman results posted somewhere?


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

*Results*

Don, 
Shawn has them and if he sees this, he will post them here, I can not do it till Wed. (when I get back to the AMB)
Erock, Mr. Frank P. was unable to attend. Hopefully he will in the future.
Briano, We reserved Sunday for off-road carpet, and it seemed many racers perfer the dirt! So poll or not, we will be set up for Oval starting this Sunday, I will try to post fees and classes soon.

We will maintain this thread as the "Home Thread" for Hobbytown, Boardman, which Shawn initiated and has control over. We will close the other threads. Stay tuned, More action fun is on it's way!! LOL!!

For total information on all the oval competitions, please use this thread:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2394553#post2394553
Thanks and stay racing!
Kid


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

Don
Been out of town and going again today. I will get the results posted asap....sorry for the delay.


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

*New OVAL Thread*

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=229195


----------

